# My Little Hedgehog



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

My little Guy left us on Saturday 26th February, 2011.​ 


*Spryte*​ 










​ 


My Sprytie-Pig....My Chunky lil’ Guy..... to whom I owe so much.​ 


You were my first APH, and you taught me so much- without you I wouldn’t have my mad craze for hedgies, nor would I have my other babies.​ 


You always had a ‘loving’ look in your eyes, and everybody commented on it.​ 


You were such a good boy, adored the dogs, sometime snuggling into their tails to have a snooze, and you were also very laid back and spent playtime with our other animals.​ 


I will always remember our cuddles, and your little pink nose pushing up against me when you wanted to snuggle.​ 


Even at Christmas time, when you loved having a crazy 5 minutes running in and out of all the wrapping paper, and having your picture taken..​ 








 


Your loud ‘wheeling’ through the night- running your little marathons...boy did you love your wheel...​ 








 


And your cosy little bed...... your most favourite thing in life...​ 








 


I may have made mistakes throughout your life, but I also corrected and learned from them, and you loved me unconditionally throughout.​ 


I know I complained about the noise you used to make through the night, but I would give anything to be able to hear them again little man...​ 


I hope you can hear me when I say goodnight and good morning, or hello and goodbye as I pass your final resting place.​ 


I know you’re having fun up there, running back and forth over that bridge with some new found friends, and I have seen your star shining as bright as it possibly can....​ 


But I’m still really struggling with this..​ 


Spryte- I love you so very, very much- and although it’s only been around 36 hours I miss you soooooo much, I just want to be able to hold you in my arms again for a snuggle that lasts for eternity.​ 



*RIP Spryte *​ 










​


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

R.I.P Sprytey pants 
Thank you for all the hugs and snuggles I was lucky enough to share with you


----------



## tommy77 (Feb 28, 2011)

sorry for your loss


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

tommy77 said:


> sorry for your loss


 
Thank you. xxx


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

nooney165 said:


> hes a idiot just been making stupid threads he need banning
> edit: look like he has just been
> 
> 
> rip little feller hes a cutey


Thank you.... he certainly was a special little guy 

xx


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

It's so hard when you lose a pet you loved so much!  

It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you and he was a real cutie! :flrt:

Sorry for your loss !


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> It's so hard when you lose a pet you loved so much!
> 
> It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you and he was a real cutie! :flrt:
> 
> Sorry for your loss !


Thank you
xx


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I just wanted to add that the little **** who was posting less than nice things has been banned from the forums, but to add that he may be having someone from his place of education having some gentle words (or a cane if it was up to me). Just thought I'd offer a little piece of mind that a little justice had been served.

Very sorry for your loss. RIP little one.


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry for your loss - what a lovely tribute you posted for him.

We love them so much but they have such a short time with us - it certainly is hard to come to terms with when they go.

RIP little one x


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

EVIEMAY said:


> So sorry for your loss - what a lovely tribute you posted for him.
> 
> We love them so much but they have such a short time with us - it certainly is hard to come to terms with when they go.
> 
> RIP little one x


Thank you.

I have decided that animals are put on this Earth to steal all of our love and affection, then break our hearts! 

Its amazing how big a hole they leave when theyre gone, for such a small little critter, anyone who met him will know how bit an imprint he left on your heart

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dannii (Feb 27, 2009)

Im really sorry for your loss! 
<3


----------



## poppy_77 (Oct 13, 2008)

This was so sad to read as I have also lost my girl aph not too long ago. The pics look lovely & this was a really touching tribute. I'm so sorry for your loss as he was clearly very loved. x


----------



## In sids memory (Aug 2, 2010)

Your post actually had me in tears! RIP beautiful little one! and big hugs to you angel its so hard loosing our beloved pets, but at least you gave him a wonderful home full of love! xxx


----------



## Robi Rock (May 18, 2011)

a very touching post indeed im sure you will miss your little guy


----------

